# Siedler 7 Grafik Probleme



## oxoViperoxo (9. Oktober 2011)

Hey Leute, hatte mal wieder Lust auf ein ruhiges Spiel und habe mir Siedler 7 gekauft. Nun habe ich aber sporadisch Grafik Probleme wie ihr im Anhang sehen könnt. Das Spiel läuft ne Weile einwandfrei, doch dann tretten diese Fehler auf und ich muss den PC neustarten, die Grafikkarte sich nicht mehr in 3D Leistung Taktet. Habe die Übertaktung mal raus genommen, den Treiber gewechselt, unter Adminmode laufen lassen, nichts hilft... 
Wisst ihr was ich machen kann?

Ps.: Ich habe nur in dem Spiele diese Probleme. Alle anderen Games die ich habe laufen einwandfrei. Ebenso Benchmarks, GPUTool, etc.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (9. Oktober 2011)

Hallo, das selbe Problem habe ich auch mit einer EVGA GTX470 und Treibern, die neuer sind als der 270.61, mit welchem alles problemlos laeuft. Einen neueren Nvidia- Grafiktreiber, der 
durchgehend anstaendig funktioniert, habe ich noch nicht gefunden; - max. die erste halbe Stunde laeuft es gut und dann sieht es so aus wie auf Deinem JPEG. 
Auch bei mir laufen andere Games und Anwendungen einwandfrei und sind davon ueberhaupt nicht betroffen. 
Ausprobiert habe ich bereits die 273.33, 285.21 und noch 2 weitere Versionen dazwischen. - Greetz -


----------



## oxoViperoxo (9. Oktober 2011)

Danke, mit dem Treiber funktioniert es bei mir auch einwandfrei.


----------

